# Best all-round TYRES - 20 Inch



## BernardMLT (Dec 2, 2020)

Hi All,

I'm new here! I live in Malta and just imported a 65 Plate Audi TT 2.0 TDI Ultra S-Line, in glacier white with 10Y 20" rims as seen below! I love the car, and will be my new daily.

Previously I had a Renault Megane GT Line 1.6dci 130bhp, running on 225/45 R17 Michelins PS4. The AUDI has the stock Yokohama Advan Sport V105 RO1 255/30ZR20, which seem to be okay but need replacing on the front.

I want to find the best overall tyre in terms of Price/Grip/Rim Protection/Durability. My PS4s on my megane only lasted 11K miles of spirited driving, for example, but had amazing grip. I'm now concerned more, as these tyres are very pricy and rim protection is now an issue.

Looking forward to your feedback, thank you!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I would stay with PS4s if you can (not personally tested yet, but read only positive comments apart the rolling noise), or move to OEM P-Zero R01 if you look for a cheaper tire than PS4s (currently equipping my TT, very good grip on dry and not so bad on wet, low rolling noise, and quite long lasting considering engine power and my driving style)


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

BernardMLT said:


> Price/Grip/Rim Protection/Durability


That's a conflicting set of requirements right there... especially as you've thrown price into the mix.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

I think unless your driving style is "on the edge", its all much of a muchness once you spend a relatively decent amount of money on tyres. Although PS4s do seem to be the tyre of choice for committed TT enthusiasts (which I'm probably not).

I have a TDI Black Edition with 20" wheels, and went with Falken Azenis FK510's earlier this year and have been very happy with them - decent performance for my needs, without breaking the bank.


----------



## BernardMLT (Dec 2, 2020)

It is a conflicting requirement, yes, so I want good bang for buck.

I am considering replacing with original Yokohama's, the thread wear on PS4 concerns me from my experience. They also cost 350 a corner in Malta.

I want a grippy (doesn't need to be bestestest), good wearing (lasts 20K miles of spirited driving), rim protecting (good nice edge, the yokohama have this for example), that doesn't cost millions (unless it 100% worth it).


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

aeroflott said:


> I think unless your driving style is "on the edge", its all much of a muchness once you spend a relatively decent amount of money on tyres. Although PS4s do seem to be the tyre of choice for committed TT enthusiasts (which I'm probably not).
> 
> I have a TDI Black Edition with 20" wheels, and went with Falken Azenis FK510's earlier this year and have been very happy with them - decent performance for my needs, without breaking the bank.


 I am on my second set of FK510s and found them far better than the original Potenzas but not as cheap as they used to be.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

BernardMLT said:


> It is a conflicting requirement, yes, so I want good bang for buck.
> 
> I want a grippy (doesn't need to be bestestest), good wearing (lasts 20K miles of spirited driving), rim protecting (good nice edge, the yokohama have this for example), that doesn't cost millions (unless it 100% worth it).


That'll be the Goodyear Eagles then..


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Another thumbs up for the Goodyear Eagles, on a set of the assymetric 5s and they're brilliant, fantastic grip, sure footed in the wet, launch much better than the Advans and best rim protection.


----------



## Lenovos (Aug 27, 2020)

Ps4s.... you could try the hankook ventus evo 2 i believe their called...or as above A5's


----------



## BernardMLT (Dec 2, 2020)

Anyone has anything in particular against the Standard Yokohama Advan Sport V105 RO1 RPB 255/30ZR20 92Y XL?

I am liking them currently, the ride is not too stiff either (lots of potholes in Malta) and it does seem a good allrounder. I also found them at 270eu a corner locally.

I will be changing only the fronts for now (rears have 5mm left, front 2.5mm), so all 4 corners will be same aswell. What's your thoughts?


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

Trying not to be rude. I lived in Malta for 3 years & over time have visited many times. People say you either love it or hate it. I absolutely love the place. Having said that I would think that it could recently have been well screwed up with the influx of all the non desirables, given that it is merely 18x 9 miles. That aside given the roads over there as long as the tyres are round & black & made of rubber, I couldn't see a problem.


----------



## BernardMLT (Dec 2, 2020)

jtray2006 said:


> Trying not to be rude. I lived in Malta for 3 years & over time have visited many times. People say you either love it or hate it. I absolutely love the place. Having said that I would think that it could recently have been well screwed up with the influx of all the non desirables, given that it is merely 18x 9 miles. That aside given the roads over there as long as the tyres are round & black & made of rubber, I couldn't see a problem.


Hahahah your comment made me laugh. You are correct, speed limit here is actually 80km/hr. I have managed 205km/hr though in my megane on our roads, driving here in the night is a pleasure if you take the west main roads. 

So yes, tyres are important


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

I lived in Malta late 50;s early sixties & went to school in Sliema. I'll swear that it is the same tarmac on many of the roads, definately between Mdina & Mtarfa & exactly the same mirror on the corner as you come up into Mtarfa. I certainly have fond memories of the place. I remember reaching 80mph in dad's Ford Anglia between Mdina & Mtarfa. Wow!


----------



## BrandonS (Aug 11, 2020)

The Continental ExtremeContact Sports came stock on cars and have a 340 tread wear earring vs the 4S' 300. They may serve you better for longevity but you'll most like be giving up some performance.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

jtray2006 said:


> I lived in Malta late 50;s early sixties & went to school in Sliema. I'll swear that it is the same tarmac on many of the roads


Was that the GUT per chance, a classy road


----------

